# toro sr4 blade overide vibration sqeeking and noise



## juggy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello,

i hit a stump with my toro mower Super recycler SR4 20056

when the blad is not engaged (blade overide) it makes an awefull racket

loud vibrations and squeeling when running 

any ideas

it runs fine when blade is engaged - problem only occurs when on and blade is shut off


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The crankshaft is probably bent.

To check this, remove your spark plug and tip the mower on its side with the air filter facing up. Pull the rope and look at the blade to see if there is any up and down or back and forth movement, it should be still if the shaft is not bent. If there is movement then the crankshaft is bent and will need to be replaced.

If you continue to run it with a bent shaft, it will destroy the bearing in the blade clutch.


----------



## juggy (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks,

i figured that is what it was based on searches

i will need to get a shop to do it for me

any idea how much i approximately i am looking at parts & labor?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well it really depends upon your geographic area, labor rates can vary widely.

A new crankshaft is about $50.00 and labor to install it should be about 1 1/2 hours labor, in my neck of the woods labor would run about $98.00 with miscellaneous parts like gaskets seals and oil total might be around $165.00.

Most any reputable repair facility or mechanic can give you a pretty close estimate for this type of repair. Just give them your model number and ask them how much to install a new crankshaft, its not an uncommon repair.


----------

